# Single speed ebike



## billiobob (25 Dec 2020)

My single speed ebike only lets me turn the pedals very slowly before the PAS motor kicks in. Any suggestions?


----------



## Slick (25 Dec 2020)

Is that not the point? 

Probably wrong but Mrs Slicks ebike is the same which I think is why she likes it so much. Granted, it isn't single speed as even moving back down the gears is irrelevant as she comes to a halt as she can comfortably start in the lowest gear because of the assist.


----------



## Cycleops (25 Dec 2020)

Maybe you could rewire it with a throttle so that you can choose when you want the power?


----------



## Pale Rider (25 Dec 2020)

Turn off the motor.

You will then be able to pedal as fast as you like with no assist.


----------



## Phaeton (25 Dec 2020)

Don't connect the battery


----------



## billiobob (26 Dec 2020)

Pale Rider said:


> Turn off the motor.
> 
> You will then be able to pedal as fast as you like with no assist.


Thanks for your unfunny and unhelpful reply.


----------



## billiobob (26 Dec 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Don't connect the battery


Thanks for your unfunny and unhelpful reply.


----------



## billiobob (26 Dec 2020)

Slick said:


> Is that not the point?
> 
> Probably wrong but Mrs Slicks ebike is the same which I think is why she likes it so much. Granted, it isn't single speed as even moving back down the gears is irrelevant as she comes to a halt as she can comfortably start in the lowest gear because of the assist.


I don’t agree. My point is that I like to have some assistance but am quite happy to pedal both for exercise and to reduce the drain on the battery.


----------



## Slick (26 Dec 2020)

billiobob said:


> I don’t agree. My point is that I like to have some assistance but am quite happy to pedal both for exercise and to reduce the drain on the battery.


Fair enough but again, I may be very wrong but is the level of assist not controllable?


----------



## Phaeton (26 Dec 2020)

billiobob said:


> Thanks for your unfunny and unhelpful reply.


What kind of helpful reply was you looking for with such scant information in you original post? Is it a hub drive, is it a crank drive, is it a manufacturer fitted system, is it a DIY build, what is the voltage, what is the wattage, what type of assist does it have, what type of controls are involved/included. If you want sensible answers then ask a sensible question, we are not mind readers.


----------



## richtea (26 Dec 2020)

billiobob said:


> My single speed ebike only lets me turn the pedals very slowly before the PAS motor kicks in. Any suggestions?


Do you mean there's more resistance to your unassisted pedalling than a non-electric bike, until the motor kicks in?


----------



## billiobob (26 Dec 2020)

richtea said:


> Do you mean there's more resistance to your unassisted pedalling than a non-electric bike, until the motor kicks in?


That is correct. I suppose my query is for anyone who has used a single speed ebike. I have only ever ridden this one. I assume that on a geared ebike you can change into a higher gear and this allows one to pedal more.


----------



## Archie_tect (27 Dec 2020)

As you get used to it Billiobob you'll find out how much effort you can put in and that the motor stops assisting above 15.5mph- there may be different power settings, eco and boost to givee you varied amounts of assist.


----------



## Pale Rider (27 Dec 2020)

billiobob said:


> I suppose my query is for anyone who has used a single speed ebike. I have only ever ridden this one. I assume that on a geared ebike you can change into a higher gear and this allows one to pedal more.


@Phaeton has asked the relevant questions, but the details of the motor installation are more relevant than the number of bicycle gears.

Factory made single speed ebikes usually have a basic assist system.

The motor is either on or off, and when on works just as hard no matter how hard you pedal.

Thus all 'pedalling more' will achieve is make you go faster.

A more sophisticated installation will have a number of user settable power levels, and pedal and torque sensors.

The torque sensor, no matter what setting you've selected, will increase the motor power when you pedal harder.

A bike with settable power levels will use less battery on the lower settings, but the difference may not be that great in comparison to a bike with no power settings.

In that respect, the advice to turn off the motor to preserve battery life is far from stupid.

A friend of mine did an 85 mile flattish ride to York on one battery by turning off the motor on the dead flat sections.

It took me two batteries leaving the assist on low for the whole ride.

Strictly, it took me one and half batteries, but hopefully you grasp the point.


----------



## billiobob (27 Dec 2020)

Pale Rider said:


> @Phaeton has asked the relevant questions, but the details of the motor installation are more relevant than the number of bicycle gears.
> 
> Factory made single speed ebikes usually have a basic assist system.
> 
> ...


My apologies I thought you were just being flippant. That is very helpful and relevant. That is exactly what is happening and your advice is spot on thanks.


----------

